# what malls or grocery stores does the Banglamung area have in chon buri



## canamom (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi, 
Could anyone of you expats who are living in chon buri in the banglamung area tell me this,
Is there a big c or tesco or mall in the vivcintiy? Or somewhere to get groceries other than a food cart., We are in Bangkok right now but are wishing to live closer to husbands work. If there is no grocery store there, would you know approx. distance or better yet how long it takes to go there. Rught now 7 km takes one hour in Bangkok at rush hour.
Thank you for any advice


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

canamom said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone of you expats who are living in chon buri in the banglamung area tell me this,
> Is there a big c or tesco or mall in the vivcintiy? Or somewhere to get groceries other than a food cart., We are in Bangkok right now but are wishing to live closer to husbands work. If there is no grocery store there, would you know approx. distance or better yet how long it takes to go there. Rught now 7 km takes one hour in Bangkok at rush hour.
> Thank you for any advice


Dear mom,

Get this:
- 2 Tesco's Superstores
- 2 Big C's regular stores
- 1 Big C Extra
- 1 Food land (most Western Food items)
- 1 Villa Market (most Western Food items)
- 1 Friendship (mixed Thai and Western Food items)
- 1 Central Festival Beach (with a large supermarket in the basement)
- 1 Makro for the bulk shopping
- Numerous Tops convenience stores
- Numerous Tesco Express convenience stores
- Huge amount of 7/11's, Family Marts
all situated in an area of 20 km2

I think you may have daily dilemma on where to shop!
No real traffic problems apart from the weekends and on pay days.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

canamom said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone of you expats who are living in chon buri in the banglamung area tell me this,
> Is there a big c or tesco or mall in the vivcintiy? Or somewhere to get groceries other than a food cart., We are in Bangkok right now but are wishing to live closer to husbands work. If there is no grocery store there, would you know approx. distance or better yet how long it takes to go there. Rught now 7 km takes one hour in Bangkok at rush hour.
> Thank you for any advice


The next 150 kms to Pattaya - Banglamung after your intitial 7 km Bangkok crawl normally takes an hour and a half if you take the new motorway going past the airport where a 120 kph speed limit is in use. Avoid the alternative Bang Na elevated expressway route which is permanently restricted to 80 kph and which few follow but where the traffic cops have a field day waiting for you at the toll stations using speed camera evidence to get you pulling your wallet out not to mention wasting your time.

As for supermarkets in Banglamung , there are probably more of them and bigger too than anything you've got back home - massive Tescos and Big Cs rule the roost but there are several others. Knock yourself out !


----------



## canamom (Aug 8, 2011)

joseph44 said:


> Dear mom,
> 
> Get this:
> - 2 Tesco's Superstores
> ...


Thank you so much, for the info. When you can't see it you don't know what to expect. Is it as busy as Bang na bangkok? Are taxi's just as availbale?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

canamom said:


> Thank you so much, for the info. When you can't see it you don't know what to expect. Is it as busy as Bang na bangkok? Are taxi's just as availbale?


Pattaya is busy, but in a different way. Traffic wise, Pattaya is most busy on Friday Afternoons and Evenings. 
Depending on where you'd like to settle down, the means of transport are 'good'.
There is no taxi-service or bus-service like in Bangkok, but it is possible to make arrangements with Song Taew drivers to pick you up and bring you back. 

This will all work out, no problem.


----------

